# Longest N scale train?



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi all

Was just wondering what the longest train was you have seen or heard of in N scale.

Personally at our Ntrak club back in 2000 we ran a 167 car train but ran out of space. There was less than a car’s length betwwen loco and caboose. It decoupled a few times and I was amazed at the weight of the train! Also amazed at how strong MT couplers are. The decoupling only happened with the non MT couplers. Used 7 Kato C44-9’s with dcc to pull it. Of course no issue. 

Then I read an N Trak newsletter and it had in an article about a series about the longest train record attempt. Think it was the early 80’s. I recall a mention of 1130 Micro-Trains twin bay coal hoppers. Can anyone remember?

Let us hear your stories or experiences.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

If you're asking for what people remember, you're going to get some fantastic numbers. If you ask for video proof, that number will shrink quite a bit.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> If you're asking for what people remember, you're going to get some fantastic numbers. If you ask for video proof, that number will shrink quite a bit.


I once saw a layout running over 2000 cars in a train!!! 

Seriously, every year at the Amherst Show, some of the clubs always want to see how big a train they can put together. I've never counted myself, but I have seen trains covering one whole 40' side of a layout and then some. That would work out to 160-ish cars at 3" each in N scale.


----------

